# Head Shaking/Ear Pain post ear hair pulling



## Manxcat

I'd get the vet to check it out, sounds like there is either excessive liquid down there or something has been irritated, especially with the yipping.

I don't pluck my dogs' ears, although the vets did Pippin's once when she was a pup and she screamed, then got an infection. I just check them regularly, clean them externally and comb out dead hairs with a human eyelash comb and a piece of cotton with ear cleaning solution on it to remove the wax. Then I gently pull on the ear hair just to make sure there are no loose ones. I also keep her ears short so there is plenty of air getting under there.

The "pluck or not pluck" is a personal decision, but for us, not plucking works.


----------



## BeckyM

Thanks, Manxcat. I think that's the way I'll tend to his ears from now on. 

I'm so angry right now. His one ear is so sore and there is a yellowish coating on some of the folds in his ear canal. I tried wiping it with a damp cloth but he's not happy with that. I'm so mad that I took a puppy with healthy ears to the vet yesterday and 24 hours later I have a puppy with sore, itchy ears. I'll be taking him in asap tomorrow and I'm hoping they don't make me pay for the treatment.


----------



## N2Mischief

I don't think it was the cleaning that is causing the discomfort, but more likely the hair pulling. Imagine having a large clump of hair pulled from your ears....ouch! Misha gets very irritated ears after plucking so we just do a tiny bit at a time. Her ears are flushed weekly when she has a bath. 

There is a great product you can get online called Zymox...it is very soothing and seems to clear up both yeast and bacterial infections fast.


----------



## outwest

This is the exact reason I no longer pull the hair out of my poodles ears. I gently trim it short with blunt tipped scissors. When all the hair is pulled out in one sitting the ears can get raw, red and tender. That sets them up for infection, not to mention having your ear hair all pulled at once hurts a lot. A friend of mine does pull the ear hair out of her poodle, but she does it a tiny bit at a time (a little with each groom like N2), not all at once. Some poodles have more hair in their ears than others, but trimming it out seems so much kinder to me. It takes longer, but no ear infections.


----------



## loves

If the hair is pulled correctly and gently the dogs do not get red sore ears. Most vets do just grab a hunk and pull! No ear powder nothing. I use powder and fingers and often am just pulling a couple hairs at a time. I often use a rocking motion to get the hair out and have never had a dog scream because of it. Then I follow with ear cleaner. No problems.


----------



## Jamie Hein

loves said:


> If the hair is pulled correctly and gently the dogs do not get red sore ears. Most vets do just grab a hunk and pull! No ear powder nothing. I use powder and fingers and often am just pulling a couple hairs at a time. I often use a rocking motion to get the hair out and have never had a dog scream because of it. Then I follow with ear cleaner. No problems.


This is how I pluck Kennedy's ears, put powder in and use my fingers to gently pull out little bits of hair, and since I do it regularly, there never is much hair to pull. It sounds like maybe the vet took a big chunk and ripped it out, which would be really painful and could cause bleeding and itching because of irritation. The head shaking thing I see a lot though with dogs who haven't had the ears plucked in a long time, or with dogs who had matted ears and had the matting shaved off.


----------



## BeckyM

He has definitely developed an infection of some sort. He has a discharge (mainly in one ear), his ears canals are swollen. I'll be taking him into the vet today.... and never getting his ear hair pulled that way again!


----------



## PoodlePaws

Missy's ears aren't very hairy. Ash's ears are very very heavy. Every time they get a plucking, they get an infection, and then are put on antibiotics. No more ear plucking for us. I just gently tug with my fingers to pull out the dead hairs. From me doing this, we haven't had ear infections in a long time. I don't even flush their ears. Just wipe with a baby wipe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lily's-Mom

Poor thing. I hope it's not an infection, maybe just irritated from hair plucking. We don't pluck either at the recommendation of my vet. We used to pluck our poodle mix and he always had ear infections. Of course back then if didn't know about proper diet or allergies either.
Hope your pup feels better soon.


----------



## Chagall's mom

What a stinking shame! I'm _so _sorry for Bingo's discomfort, and your aggravation. I don't want to add to your concerns. I am sharing this link just for info purposes. I use my fingers to pluck the outer hair that comes out easily from my mpoo's ears. He doesn't have very hairy ears so it's not a big issue to manage his ears. I hope Bingo gets quick relief, and the vet waives the fee for the appointment. Good luck!
BBird's GroomBlog: NO MORE EAR HAIR PLUCKING!


----------



## fairhavenmagick

I hope your boy feels better soon (and that you don't have to pay to fix what they did!)

I'm also in the boat of no longer plucking. Mine got a minor infection when a lot was pulled at once so now I just trim the hair short and keep them clean. No more infections or any other problems!


----------



## BeckyM

Thank you all so much for the advice! Chagall's Mom, thank you for the link! Very helpful. I just wish I'd done more research before taking him in. The breeder said to get his ear hair pulled, so I did. Won't be doing that again. I'm so glad to know that it's just a matter of gently pulling the external hairs and then gently cleaning when necessary. I don't want to have to torture the poor boy each time his ears need attention.

I'm taking him in this afternoon. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BeckyM

The vet was very sorry about Bingo's ears and said he's never had a reaction like that. I don't think he sees many spoos. Bingo has a pretty bad bacterial ear infection. He put him on oral anti biotics, drops for his ears, and ear cleaner to use twice weekly that has meds in it. He didn't charge us anything for the visit or meds. He said he wants to make sure Bingo's ears get completely better so he wants to see him back next week and he wants me to call if it doesn't seem to improve over the next few days. I was really impressed with how he handled it. I think I need to break out the boiled chicken to give him as a treat after treating his ears.


----------



## Jamie Hein

That's awesome that he didn't try to charge, he sounds like a nice vet.


----------



## Chagall's mom

So glad the vet appointment went so well! I look forward to hearing Bingo's ears are healed up and he's feeling his best. Thanks for the update. And yes, reward the dickens out of your sweet little spoo! Give him a :kiss: from me.


----------



## SilverSpoo

So sorry to hear about your pup. I do think that since he is so young that you should just do tiny bits at a time if you are going to continue, to get him used to it.

I have to pluck my Spoo's ears regularly, they are incredibly hairy. The vet couldn't even see down her ear canal for all of the hair there.

It was trapping in moisture and normal ear wax excessively. So I pluck as needed, every few months when it starts to get bad again. Her ears stay much cleaner and drier when they are plucked.


----------



## 3dogs

I am a plucker with all my Poodles. They don't have huge amounts yo pluck since done so often. Ear hair can grow deep down in the canals causing blockage of air flow, moisture retention, yeast, bacteria & just plain gunk. Worst is when a clients dog has black ooze coming out its ears & when you gently squeeze the base of the ear you hear & feel the ear squishing like your boots got sucked into a mud hole YUCK! 

Anyway there was no need most likely in a 9 WK old to pull much out. Gentle plucking with some powder on a weekly basis helps control the hair. Or do as others have stated & scissor the ear hair. I groom a few Poodles with so much ear hair & ear leather hair I have to clip the whole inside of the ear to then gently pluck to find the ear canal.


----------



## Manxcat

BeckyM said:


> The vet was very sorry about Bingo's ears and said he's never had a reaction like that. I don't think he sees many spoos. Bingo has a pretty bad bacterial ear infection. He put him on oral anti biotics, drops for his ears, and ear cleaner to use twice weekly that has meds in it. He didn't charge us anything for the visit or meds. He said he wants to make sure Bingo's ears get completely better so he wants to see him back next week and he wants me to call if it doesn't seem to improve over the next few days. I was really impressed with how he handled it. I think I need to break out the boiled chicken to give him as a treat after treating his ears.


Good reaction from the vet - as it should be, but isn't always!

Thanks for the update *BeckyM*, and make sure Bingo gets super treats when you are doing anything to his ears, even just stroking and fondling the leathers so he doesn't associate ear touching with drops or anything, and he will soon be fine!


----------



## LEUllman

Beau never shook his head back when he had what we call "stink ears," but oh Lord, he would go insane when we put the Rx drops in! Worse, his obvious discomfort was for naught, as the darn drops did nothing. Looking for an answer led me to Zymox Otic, which as far as I'm concerned is a silver bullet, clearing his nasty yeast infection in just 10 days. We got the version with 1% hydrocortisone, which soothes and reduces itching. Beau actually came to like getting his ear drops! And no, I have no connection with the company, just a very satisfied customer. Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces: Pet Supplies


----------



## BeckyM

Bingo is doing so much better! He's not shaking or scratching at his ears. He doesn't mind me medicated his ears a bit because all he can think about is the chicken he's getting ready to get! LOL I'm so relieved that he's improved so quickly. I'm going to continue to reward him while touching and working with his ears so he learns to like it. 
We got back on Monday for a recheck and I have a feeling he'll be just fine.


----------



## Chagall's mom

Great news, thanks for the update! It's wise of you to keep Bingo happy about his ears being handled. Better for him to enjoy chicken than be one!


----------

